# Guide "record" indicator



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

When using the Guide, it would be handy to have an indicator in the column headers (grid) or next to the time in the left-hand column (guide) for the columns (times) when you have something scheduled to record.


----------



## bcwaller (Nov 6, 2007)

Sure would be useful. When I turn the TV on, I hit the Guide to see what is on, and I'f really love to see a dot telling me that shows will be recorded. Tis is particularly annoying when I see a dot for the show that is in process, but no indication that the next show will be recorded. I then have to navigate to the to do list and see if that show on that channel is being recorded.

It would be very simple to have an indicator for shows and season pass shows that will be recorded (one or two dots or checks), one for wish lists (a star?) and maybe even another one for suggestions (the TiVo logo).


----------



## WayneCarter (Mar 16, 2003)

This is "standard" suggestion.



> I then have to navigate to the to do list and see if that show on that channel is being recorded.


I just hit "Select" - if the show is already scheduled, the menu will be "Record as scheduled" etc, if it's not scheduled the normal record options menu will be displayed.


----------

